# Tablet power for GPS



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am going to need to retire my GPS soon I think, or at least move it to the back up position. So now I'm thinking using my tablet with one of the programs, maybe navonics or something. I'm not fully sold on using the tablets/cell phones, but I will always have my garmin on me as a back up.

So a few questions. First does anyone know is the gps programs fully download and save the maps on the tablet? Or do you need a wireless connection all the time?

Second, has anyone found a decent solution to seeing a screen in direct sunlight? Is there an antireflective/polarizing/anti-sucking, screen protector?

Third, what cases are you guys using for waterproofing? and can you have it plugged in to a charger while it's in the case?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its my opinion that by the time you buy the app, water proof case, mount, and figure out a way to see it in the sun you still don't have a depthfinder and it stil overheate in the sun and for the price you just spent on everything you coulda just bought a small garmin 441...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's pretty much what I figured, but I already have the tablet.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a reason none of the "big boys" have started installing tablets as the new hot thing on boats. Like Cut said they wash out in bright light, overheat & shut down, and generally more of a PITA to use.

There are great simple mapping & bottom machines for sale used all the time. That's the route to go, IMO.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Really I am trying to avoid buying a machine for a boat I'm getting rid of. I don't mind a decent FF/GPS on my new boat, but I was looking for a temp situation. Although I'm sure I can get a while longer out of my Etrex, the area's I have been lately it would have been great to have a satellite overlay.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It takes 3 minutes to un install a gps, ducer and all


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not if it is epoxied for a STH setup which is what I would need now. I'll just hold off and make due.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What's an sth?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

shoot thru hull, best option for skinny water skiffs.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahh gotcha, yea I have never installed one.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was surprised how well is worked. I removed some gelcoat and bedded it in epoxy on my gheenoe. Worked perfect except the temp just always read 60.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, back to your original question. I really feel if you use your tablet your going to be "spending $10 to save $1", "reinventing the wheel" , and so on. Why not just pick up a small garmin for $350, mount the ducer on the transon and switch the unit over as you "resign" one hull and start the next?
I picked up one of those raymarine dragonflys on sale at westmarine for $450 with the navionics gold chip.
The down vision is absolutely sick, the charts are dead on accurate and detailed and the 5.5in screen is clear and bright.
If you fish tampa bay waters the downvision would be awesome for finding inshore grouper holes.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I used my iphone with EarthNC chart app (was 20 bucks but didnt need cell service to track) but ran into the problems that cut runner said. My phone overheated multiple times and killed my battery. I installed a small phone charger but the saltwater got the best of that. 

Ended up getting a garmin 441 (w/o transducer) and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner. I ended up getting a ram mount and it took me 10 minutes to mount and run the power wire. Definitely the way to go.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to get a decent machine for the next boat, which won't be as much a skinny water machine, but I'm just gonna make due for now cause I won't really know how big a screen I'll want until I finish designing and building a console for my next boat. Given the advise here I am abandoning the tablet idea.


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

you can use your phone/tablet to get the satellite images you want but don't rely on it at the primary. until I got a permanent unit mounted I used my phone which is mil spec water proof and all that crap but one thunderstorm and a down poor when I needed it most the touchscreen went hay wire rendering it useless and I had to rely on my eyes and memory to get use to a safe spot to wait out the storm. 

on nice days it is a very useful addition to your electronics though. I have the navionics app, m marine app, and an app called offline maps which allows you to download and store a multitude of maps from usgs, google, yahoo, Bing, and more its pretty cool. 

I seldom use it except for weather now though since I got a lowrance hds and navionics platinum chip.

I feel ya on not wanting to spend the money on something you're gonna sell. I would have a rough time with that to


----------

